

Show HN: Goodbits is now open for everyone - build instant newsletters - kalv
http://blog.goodbits.io/2014/05/08/goodbits-is-now-open-for-everyone/

======
dshanahan
Been using during beta and highly recommend for super easy newsletters,
especially curation-focused ones.

~~~
kjemperud
Second this. Mailchimp integration <3

------
davebriggs
Love Goodbits, and it's improving all the time.

